# Disco duro WD Element de 1 TB



## Lamas (Mar 8, 2012)

Hola a todos:  Tengo un problema con dos discos duros USB 1TB(WD Element).  Originalmente vienen formateados con FAT32 pero el requerimiento es que esten en NTFS.  Resulta que al tratar de cambiar el formato (desde Xp) solo  permite hacer  particiones menores de 18 Gb.  Al probar con W7 si ha permitido hacer las particiones mayores, aunque con mucha dificultad (en ocasiones la PC se congela durante el proceso).  Otra opción que he probado es hacer la partición en FAT32 y luego cambiar el formato y también lo hace pero con cierta dificultad.  Abri un caso en el sitio del fabricante pero ellos sugieren que haga lo que ya hice muchas veces, con los mismos resultados. Ya descargue los programas que ellos sugieren y algunos ni siquiera detectan el disco.  Al insistir sibre el tema indican que no debe haber dificultad para hacerlo, pero en la realidad si la hay.  Eso no me sucede con otros modelos de la misma marca o de otras marcas.
Alguna idea de como proceder pls?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

FAT32 no hay que hacer particiones mayores a, precisamente, 32 Gb, despues vienen los problemas.
Lo CORRECTO sería comenzar desde cero y barrer las particiones y recrearlas en el sistema de archivos que mas te guste, pero con cuidado de no pasar los 32 Gb en FAT32.

Si hay problemas de deteccion del HD con los programas del fabricante es MUY sospechoso eso.
*No recomiendo trabajar desde dentro de Windows con estos temas*​
La web de ellos tiene imagenes ISO para trabajar en consola, SIN windows, si te dá problemas con esto, entonces el HD puede tener algun problema o el BIOS de tu mother puede ser tan viejo que posee problemas de traslacion con un disco superior a 137 Gb.

Con los datos que das mas no se puede ayudar, estariamos adivinando.

.-


----------



## Lamas (Mar 8, 2012)

Ferdinando12:   gracias por tu mensaje.  Te comento que he probado con 2 desktop y con 2 laptop diferentes.  Las primeras con Xp y las segundas con W7 (son maquinas mas nuevas). Todas son de diferentes marcas. Lo que no comprendo es que aunque haya logrado con W7 hacer la particion NTFS de varios tamaños, en las ultimas pruebas opte por un tamaño de 60 GB e intente transferir una carpeta (conteniendo múltiples carpetas) desde otro disco externo.  Sin embargo, no me permite transferir mas de 18 GB de información, de un total de 50 Gb, ya que después de eso el computador se inhibe.  Curiosamente ese es el tamaño de partición que se me permite hacer desde Xp.  Esto me sucede con los dos disco duros que son del mismo modelo. Lo preocupante es que adquirí una cantidad mayor a sabiendas de que dispositivos de esa marca antes no me han dado ninguna dificultad.  La particion original que traen es FAT32 con toda la capacidad (cerca de 1 TB)


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mmmmmm... se me pasó por alto que son unidades USB, de todas maneras es MUY indicativo que las propios programas del fabricante a veces no detecten el disco, si es así hay posibles problema con esas unidades.

No te extrañe nada, los importadores estan trayendo material casi, casi descartable, es basura lo que venden y muchos compran lotes con fallas a precios irrisorios, encima son WD, uno de los menos fiables por mas que digan lo contrario.

Mejor consejo que tengo para darte:
Bajate alguna ISO *booteable* de la web para ese modelo, borrale todo lo que encuentras y despues de pasar los chequeos probá a ver como se comportan.
Correle todos los chequeos cortos porque si no no terminás mas o algun chequeo de unos 30 minutos.
Despues conectalos y probá a crear nuevas particiones.
Si se bloquea la PC bajo estas pruebas hay que ir desconfiando abiertamente de los HDs.
probar, probar, probar....

Hago algunas correcciones, XP plantea un limite de 32 Gb para FAT32 para particion primaria, sin embargo pueden leer particiones de hasta 2 Tb

.-


----------



## tatatira (Mar 8, 2012)

Primero deja sin datos el disco USB o resguardalos en otro lado, luego hacete un CD con el HirensBootCD...luego bootea desde ese CD con el disco USB enchufado. Una vez que aparezca el menu del Hirens seleccion el Partion Magic, secciona las opciones para hacer toda una particion en NTFS o la distribucion que vos queres.


----------



## djwash (Mar 8, 2012)

No estoy seguro, pero creo que ese aparato tiene un HDD con USB nativo, no tiene conector sata ni alimentacion como un HDD comun, he desarmado algunos modelos de WD similares a ese y tienen dentro una placa USB-Sata, y tienen un disco de los mismos que usan las Notebook, pero ahora vienen un poco diferente, en ese caso no podras probar si es problema del HDD o de la placa USB ya que es "integrado"...

A veces se daña la placa USB y desarmas el aparato y podes seguir usando el HDD interno, en caso que sea integrado seria una porqueria parecida a esto:








Si estoy mal corrijanme por favor, como dice Ferdinando12, traen muchas porquerias los importadores, y encima mucha variedad de porquerias...


----------



## tatatira (Mar 9, 2012)

Tendrias que averiguar bien el modelo...es raro eso, yo veo unos conectores mini usb y un par de pines para jumpers.


----------



## Lamas (Mar 9, 2012)

Amigos:  gracias por el seguimiento al tema.  siguiendo los consejos que me han dado ya probe con el disco bootable y desde alli, desconectando los otros discos de la maquina, intente hacer las particiones, borrando previamente el contenido.  De nuevo el comportamiento sigue siendo el mismo:  solo puedo crear particiones de 18 GB en NTFS.  Puedo, sin embargo crear una segunda particion fat32 del resto de la capacidad y definitavemente el pc no se ha congelado.  Eso sucede cuando trato de agrandar el tamaño de la particion ntfs  (teniendo espacio disponible por supuesto).
Ahora bien, un amigo que tiene un disco del mismo lote me comentaba que el lo probo en una Mac y alli todo le funciono de maravilla, en cuanto a grabar info, pero sin embargo tampoco lo pudo formatear  NTFs. 
Creen que exista la posibilidad de que estos discos traigan alguna proteccion?  De ser asi, como se podria eliminar?  
Por cierto, le pase el diagnostico de WD y me indica que hay demasiados sectores dañados.  Eso lo hace con ambas unidades que he probado.  Estoy por conseguir un tercer disco del lote, uno que no se haya tocado antes para correr ese mismo diagnostico, para ver los resultados.

saludos


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yo haria un ultimo intento antes de devolverlos.
Como no me queda claro el orden y estado actual sugiero:

1) Boot con el CD de utilitarios para ese disco, solo ese disco conectado, borrarle todo.
2) Boot con un CD live de Linux o Win y solo ese HD conectado.
3) Tratar de hacer varias particiones

Si se crean sin problemas, genial, si sigue dando problemas, devolver.

Creo que son parte de un lote malo, cosa que no me extrañaria en lo absoluto.

.-


----------



## Lamas (Mar 10, 2012)

Les comento que al destapar uno de los discos me tope con la sorpresa de que adentro tiene un disco que parece reciclado.  La etiqueta esta mal pegada y tiene goma de, al parecer, una etiqueta antigua. (que decepción). 
Hice nuevas pruebas tal como me sugieren, y definitivamente los discos andan mal.  El diagnostico me tira muchos sectores malos y con el CD con la ISO booteable aun se congela la pc.  Las particiones no cambian en cuanto a su tamaño máximo de 18 Gb en NTFS.  Probe una gran cantidad de diferentes herramientas y con todas me da los mismos malos resultados.
El otro disco no lo toque por cuestiones de devolución...


----------



## djwash (Mar 10, 2012)

No puedo ver tan bien porque estoy con el móvil, pero al parecer no es USB nativo, tiene conectores Sata y alimentación normales, probaste conectado el HDD solo directo a un pc? Sin esa plaqueta USB?


----------



## Lamas (Mar 10, 2012)

efectivamente tiene conectores sata y pines de alimentacion.  Lo probare directo en una laptop el dia lunes, para ver como se comporta.


----------



## analogico (Mar 10, 2012)

esos discos se pueden poner  en pc de escritorio
directamente


----------



## capitanp (Mar 11, 2012)

Creo que ya e cual es el problema


----------



## Lamas (Mar 12, 2012)

Obtuve un tercer disco del mismo lote.  Uno que no ha sido modificado por nadie.  Resulta que al pasarle los test indica que tiene muchos sectores dañados.  Eso mismo me decían los otros discos.  Asimismo, probe el disco sin la tarjetita que trae para adaptarlo al USb y el comportamiento siempre es el mismo:  solo deja hacer particiones muy pequeñas en NTFS; si las hago en FAT solo me transfiere unas carpetas y se Freeza. 
Alguien ha usado el servicio de RMA?  creo que es la ultima opcion que me queda..


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 12, 2012)

Diagnostico de disco bajo windows=no fiable.
El servico de RMA funciona en la medida que se cumplan las pautas del mismo, siempre que las he respetado funcionaron, el problema es con el proveedor local, RMA de discos no hago desde hace muuuuchos años, es que dejé de trabajar con WD, hace muuuuuuchos años..

.-


----------



## nocta (Mar 14, 2012)

Yo que vos lo llevo a la garantía con la factura de compra.

De última, fijate de bootear desde Linux y probar allí, pero es raro igual que tengas problemas en Windows con estos discos.


----------

